# Rick Santorum Would Fight 'Pandemic' of Porn



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

ABC News 
*Rick Santorum Would Fight 'Pandemic' of Porn*
ABC News - ‎17 minutes ago‎

By AMY BINGHAM (@Amy_Bingham) Leave it to Rick Santorum to pick a new social issue of the day that will clog the political conversation.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I wish he would stick to the "less government" format etc. We don't need more government regulations. There are already laws in place protecting minors etc (as there should be in regards to porn etc). Hopefully he will stick to lowering the deficit, lowering taxes, national security and give less attention to things such as these (who watches adult porn). Parents should be educating their kids on issues such as these (porn). In most cases things work out better when the government is NOT involved........


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Isn't this the same guy who fiercely defends his position that even if a woman is RAPED and becomes pregnant, that she should be forced to have the baby because all abortion is wrong and the rapist should have a say?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I knew there was reason why I never liked this guy. Way to concentrate on serious issues.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Religious Right: Keep all of our money and guns, but have our morals socialized.

Liberal Left: Do whatever you want unless it offends someone, and all ur moniez belongs to us

Where is Kenny Powers when we need him?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Ugh. Sometimes I think the Republican establishment is trying to throw this election.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

What will happen to the green room will Santorum close it down


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> There's not enough good porn out there


There's plenty of free porn out there, trust me.....I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> There's plenty of free porn out there, trust me.....I'll shoot you a PM.


He want's good porn. LOL. Most of the free shit is in shitty quality, short clips and with advertisements. But if there is a top of the line free site out there then shoot me a PM to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

MARINECOP said:


> He want's good porn. LOL. Most of the free shit is in shitty quality, short clips and with advertisements. But if there is a top of the line free site out there then shoot me a PM to.


Done.

You won't be disappointed.


----------

